# Help with this song.



## nicholas_x

There is this song on this tribute video (an orchestral song) and I can't get the name of it, I was wondering if any of you would know it.

The link is;






Thanks for all your help


----------



## david johnson

sounds like hans zimmer's music...a movie soundtrack. don't know what, though.

dj


----------

